# Taurus 24/7 OSS DS Tactical 9MM clip question



## jaredjdr (Apr 15, 2013)

Hello, I purchased a Taurus 24/7 OSS DS Tactical 9MM with two 17 round clips (In Montana) and plan to move to Missouri in a few months. The only problem is I hear MO recently passed legislation requiring all firearms to have no more than 10 round clips (Correct me if I heard wrong? Please. That would be nice) 
So what I'm wondering is how do I go about purchasing a new 10 round clip that fits my gun? 

I am 18 and fairly new to the world of hand guns.

Thanks! 
-Jared


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

First of all, please call them "magazines." A "clip" is quite different from what you have.
Second, the best source of magazines for your pistol would be Taurus. Click on: Taurus International Manufacturing Inc
After-market magazines are generally of lesser quality than are the ones from the original manufacturer.


----------



## jaredjdr (Apr 15, 2013)

Thanks for the correction. The word "Clip" is used so loosely now I fear I didn't even think about it as I said it.
I did go with the OEM magazine. Thanks. Glad I didn't go with a cheaper after market.


----------

